# GPS Recommendations - Is Mapping Useful/Important?



## three.ten (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase a GPS system. The main use (or possibly only use) would be for mtbing. If it works for other activities, that's a bonus, but I'm not looking for one system that does everything. 

A big question I have is about the usefulness of mapping. I was set on the Garmin Edge 305 until I did some research and started to think that mapping would be nice to have. In theory it seems useful but in practice...? Any opinions from users of both?

If you would recommend GPS that can do mapping, which system would you recommend? Preferably something currently on the market - I don't think I can wait for the 605 or 705.


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

imo, the edge is a good training tool and can point you in the right direction back to where you started if you get lost etc, so it really depends on what you want it for. I have an Etrex that does mapping and I love it. My main use is for helping us get around out west on new trails etc and for that I think mapping is very important. They are a bit bigger than the edges but way more useful as far as im concerned. my personal suggestion for biking especially if you are not a weight weenie, is go with the Garmin Etrex vista HCx.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i guess i may be old school, but i never use mapping. i have an edge and an extrex, but i only ever take the edge riding, i save teh extrex for driving in new cities

when i'm doing new trails (we do a lot of deep unmarked backcountry) i like to plan it out with maps and compasses and all that fun stuff. i love the training features of the edge and wouldn't give it up for mapping, or spend the extra $$$ for the 605.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been using an Edge 305 for while now, and love it. You can't load maps into it, but you can transfer your tracks to a map. So, it's not as nice as a full blown GPS device, but you can find work-a-rounds. Also, I have very successfully been able to download .crs file from motion based and follow them, even where there's a million crossroads and the correct direction isn't clear. I've also been able to find alternate routes to trails and places with. personally, I'm lusting after the new 705. We'll see if I get one though...

BM


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

three.ten said:


> I'm looking to purchase a GPS system. The main use (or possibly only use) would be for mtbing. If it works for other activities, that's a bonus, but I'm not looking for one system that does everything.
> 
> A big question I have is about the usefulness of mapping. I was set on the Garmin Edge 305 until I did some research and started to think that mapping would be nice to have. In theory it seems useful but in practice...? Any opinions from users of both?
> 
> If you would recommend GPS that can do mapping, which system would you recommend? Preferably something currently on the market - I don't think I can wait for the 605 or 705.


If you intend to use it in unfamiliar territory (i.e., where you may get lost), then get a mapping unit. Otherwise the mapping feature is pretty much useless on trails that you already know. The small screen of the etrex is pretty hard to deal with (especially if you need reading glasses). It's also hard to figure out where you are with that dinky screen. A lot of etrex's and other Garmin mapping units have power problems (i.e., hit a big bump, the unit shuts off). I sent mine back to Garmin for that problem. The handlebar mount for the etrex is also marginal (i.e., it rattles and fit is getting looser as it wears). The Edge is better as a bicycle computer. Short battery life is the Achilles heel of these units. Personally, I always have a regular bicycle computer mounted on the bike as a backup. If you ride almost every day (like I do), dealing with batteries is a pain so I only take my etrex if I'm going on a ride I haven't done before or I want to download the track afterwards.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

MikeDee said:


> ...I only take my etrex if I'm going on a ride I haven't done before or I want to download the track afterwards.


How come you don't jus download the tracks from your edge?

BM


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

> Short battery life is the Achilles heel of these units. Personally, I always have a regular bicycle computer mounted on the bike as a backup. If you ride almost every day (like I do), dealing with batteries is a pain so I only take my etrex if I'm going on a ride I haven't done before or I want to download the track afterwards.


lies, lies, lies and more lies.

i got one of these http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10076905&catid=10026

it's really small, really light....and i get around 20+ hours of battery life when using it with my edge. it also recharges very quickly....


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

There are other cheaper DIY solutions out there too...

BM


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

If you're using a gps-based unit instead of a traditional cyclometer, you don't need mapping and it's a cost you don't need to bear.

If you're going to want to use the unit for any type of navigation, then I think you need mapping.

I have had rides "saved" or at least "dramatically reduced in pain and suffering" in Moab because my gps had mapping and I had the map data uploaded into it.

But you can get this effect with paper maps too. I just like the gps maps better because paper maps degrade more quickly in my camelbak than gps maps. 

If you're just looking to track mileage and maybe have a HRM hookup, the Garmin Edge and Forerunner seem to work really well. The thing I do *not* like about them is the built-in rechargable battery - I much prefer simply replacable batteries.

I use a Polar HRM so don't need that from my GPS, so my GPS is a full mapping unit ( Garmin GPSMAP60CSx ) that also has a barometric altimeter and an electronic compass, and it works *very*well*.

Magellan has some nice units too, including ones with tri-axial compass which will function better/more-easily than the compass in the Garmin units (somewhat). I have no experience with them so I can not recommend.

I'd advocate that if you get a mapping unit, get one that uses a memory card (such as any of the Garmin 'x' series) for map storage as it is easiest to load, and you can have a couple cards pre-loaded with different regions and swap map data trivially. The Garmin units can also record the track logs to the memory card, effectively giving you infinite tracklog recording capability.

That's my 2c.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

You can take a Garmin Edge 205 or 205, download the Motion Based software, create an account, log on to Motion Based, go into "Trail Network" tab, do an "advanced filters" search of the name of the trail you want to ride, with keywords for the trail you are searching for, delete the "last days ride" filter, add about 180 days worth of search for time frame for a filter, and if someone else has done the ride you want to do (highly likely, unless you are a trailblazer) you can do a search, use special filters, and get what you need, upload it to your "device" as a track via a USB cable from your PC, and you are good to go. I've had mine for a month now, and have done this 4 or 5 times already.

Try this using the name "Just Outstanding" and see what comes up here in Kernville, CA

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/network/digest/view.mb


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

I have both an Etrex Vista and an Edge 305. Since I got the 305, I haven't turned on Etrex back on. 

Perhaps I am lucky but I usually have a pretty good sense of where I am and where I want to get to, so the mapping is not as critical for me. I never really used the mapping feature on the Etrex because it never had sufficient detail to make it useful. Unless the electronic maps have improved tremendously, they don't show trail locations (some fireroads are included). This prevents you from pre-planning the route in any detail on the GPS unit. Good old fashioned paper maps work really well for this.

If you want to know where you have been, how far, how high, etc., the Edge is great. It is small, accurate (much better than the older Etrex models), easily displays the information during the ride and it hooks up to a variety of mapping and training software very easily. This makes it really easy to compare two identical rides or create a composite trail map from multiple rides.

It is a tiny thing, but I like the stem mounting for the Edge. It is secure and out of the way. I never trusted the Etrex handlebar mount, so the Etrex was in the outer mesh pocket of the Camelbak. This also meant that I never looked at it during a ride.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

We have both the Vista and 305 here. 
Since we are exploring new trails all the time and digitizing sat images to upload to the GPS, the 305 is practically useless for exploration rides. 
When you are stuck in the dark, evething looks the same, you need to know which way to bash to cut to the nearest trail. So a mapping unit in situations like this are necessary.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*Kit.....*



bear said:


> If you're using a gps-based unit instead of a traditional cyclometer, you don't need mapping and it's a cost you don't need to bear.
> 
> If you're going to want to use the unit for any type of navigation, then I think you need mapping.
> 
> ...


If you're not too hung over from your cider party on Sat. would you be good enough to bring your GPS to the Sunday ride @ BCGB? I'd like to see what you've got and to play aound a little. I also have some Q's about PDA gps units :skep:


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

CheapWhine said:


> I have both an Etrex Vista and an Edge 305. Since I got the 305, I haven't turned on Etrex back on.
> 
> Perhaps I am lucky but I usually have a pretty good sense of where I am and where I want to get to, so the mapping is not as critical for me. I never really used the mapping feature on the Etrex because it never had sufficient detail to make it useful. Unless the electronic maps have improved tremendously, they don't show trail locations (some fireroads are included). This prevents you from pre-planning the route in any detail on the GPS unit. Good old fashioned paper maps work really well for this.
> 
> ...


well yeah, basemaps kinda suck... to get detail you need to load the appropriate maps (topo, street, whatever) and you can't do that with the Edge. that said, the Vista HCx is a great choice in mapping GPS, prob the most popular model now. With the more sensitive chip of the 'H' series you would have a hard time losing your signal and the color screen is a def advantage of the Edge. You can also do a decent job of routing (like a car GPS), if you load City Navigator. If you are not using the training features of the Edge, all you have is a high-tech cyclocomputer.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

bmadau said:


> How come you don't jus download the tracks from your edge?
> 
> BM


Because I don't have one, only an etrex Vista Cx.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

ferday said:


> lies, lies, lies and more lies.
> 
> i got one of these http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10076905&catid=10026
> 
> it's really small, really light....and i get around 20+ hours of battery life when using it with my edge. it also recharges very quickly....


Try using that on a week long tour.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

It's possible. A long while ago I found a DIY battery extender project on the internet for the Edge that used 9V batteries. You could use AA's too, that'd last longer. All you need is a 5V voltager regulator form Mauser electronics. And there's a recent thread about a solar setup too. When there's a will, there's a way.

About a year ago there was a photo essay thread about a long duration tour like that where they used Edge units for the duration of the trip, but they were supported and plugged them into a car charger I think at each campsite...

BM


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

MikeDee said:


> Try using that on a week long tour.


get 2 (or more).

i'm not saying battery life isn't an issue with the GPS....but there isn't a battery operated component that exists that will last an entire week of _constant use_. you simply need more batteries.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

CheapWhine said:


> I have both an Etrex Vista and an Edge 305. Since I got the 305, I haven't turned on Etrex back on.
> 
> Perhaps I am lucky but I usually have a pretty good sense of where I am and where I want to get to, so the mapping is not as critical for me. I never really used the mapping feature on the Etrex because it never had sufficient detail to make it useful. Unless the electronic maps have improved tremendously, they don't show trail locations (some fireroads are included). This prevents you from pre-planning the route in any detail on the GPS unit. Good old fashioned paper maps work really well for this.


That's a good point. I have Garmin Topo, and it is based on outdated USGS maps at a low resolution of 1:100,000 scale. The City Navigator, in contrast, is quite up to date, but does not show trails. They just updated Garmin Topo for 2008, but I don't know what the differences are compared the older product, and the Garmin site doesn't provide a clue. USGS maps are quite old and will not show trails and roads that have been constructed since the last survey. If you are in unfamiliar territory, you should take an up to date map too.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

ferday said:


> get 2 (or more).
> 
> i'm not saying battery life isn't an issue with the GPS....but there isn't a battery operated component that exists that will last an entire week of _constant use_. you simply need more batteries.


Wrong! I have an Avocet cyclometer that uses 2 watch batteries that last at least a year. I use it almost every day. Regular bike computers (cyclometers) give similar battery life, or better.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

True, but we are talking about GPS units here, not ordinary cycle computers. I have a Cat Eye HB101 if that's the case, had it for three years, and the battery still works (though it hasn't been used except as a stopwatch in the past year and a half, since I've had GPS). Cell phones, Ipods, digital cameras, etc, all die relatively fast from continuous use. External power sources are available, as well as DIY kits for a fraction of the cost.

Personally, I'd go with five or six AA's, in a batter holder setup from Radio Shack and a 5v regulator, all for under $20, and would last a very long time. I want to build one, as well as a solar setup, just because they are cool but I don't have need for it just yet. I go a while between chargings on my Edge, haven't been riding too much lately . Only about 5 to 10 hrs a week so I charge it once every week to once in two weeks.

BM


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

I'd like to get an Edge 305. Maybe when they come out with the new mapping units, they'll lower the 305 price.


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

I use a Garmin Vista CX. It has mapping and does everything i need it for on the bike. It isn't bike specific, but I like to use it while hiking too. You should look at the new version, Vista HCX, it has better reception in sketchy areas.


----------



## IntenseKipp (Feb 27, 2006)

MikeDee said:


> I'd like to get an Edge 305. Maybe when they come out with the new mapping units, they'll lower the 305 price.


This is what I'm hopping for too. Is the 305 software compatible with MACs?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

MikeDee said:


> I'd like to get an Edge 305. Maybe when they come out with the new mapping units, they'll lower the 305 price.


Hi Mike,

With the current $75 rebate, the Edge 305 comes in at about $160 (Edge 305 + HR OR CAD)... The bundle (HR+CAD) nets out at $192. This is pretty cheap. Refurbs are selling for more (no rebate). The rebate expires at the end of November. I don't think we are going to see much of a price drop beyond what you can get one for now.



IntenseKipp said:


> This is what I'm hopping for too. Is the 305 software compatible with MACs?


I only use a Mac. Garmin and Motionbased have Safari plugins that run on OS X and both work fine. No problems there. Easy.

I often ride with both the Edge 305 and a Vista HCx. Mapping is usually not an issue but when it is, it's great to have a "real" mapping GPS along. The Edge 605/705 will have mapping but in the meantime my current setup is excellent and cheaper (less than $400 after the Edge 305 rebate).


----------



## Seasoned Warrior (Oct 8, 2007)

*I use a Garmin GPS 60CSx*

I like the track it shows as well as the eleveations during the ride. I write and it gives me records of where I've been and the mapping software shows me the areas I've been in. I do a lot of backwoods riding and its really nice to hve the navigation capability as well as the time, speed and distance information.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Seasoned Warrior said:


> I like the track it shows as well as the eleveations during the ride. I write and it gives me records of where I've been and the mapping software shows me the areas I've been in. I do a lot of backwoods riding and its really nice to hve the navigation capability as well as the time, speed and distance information.


There's no doubt about it, the 60CSx is a winner. I've used it often and liked it very much. It is a great mapping GPS with a quad helix antenna.

That being said, I never felt quite comfortable with the 60CSx poking out on my handlebars - sorta like a cow's horn. The Vista HCx has virtually the same specs as the 60CSx but in a smaller form factor (and, granted, no quad helix antenna but I can't discern a difference in reception here in New Mexico between the two). The price is about $100 cheaper for the Vista HCx too.

Druthers? Either one is terrific. I chose the Vista HCx for my personal use simply because of size.


----------



## IntenseKipp (Feb 27, 2006)

How exactly will the $75 rebate work. I have signed up with the PowerBar newsletter. Do I just go ahead and make my purchase?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We will send you the form via email when we confirm your order. 

If you are buying elsewhere, let me know and I will send you the rebate form anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## BigBlue (Oct 10, 2005)

*Car based GPS possible?*

How does the eTrex Vista HCx work as a car based GPS system? I'd like to kill two birds with one stone if possible. Do I just need to load some sort of detailed street maps and how accurate is it?


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

BigBlue said:


> How does the eTrex Vista HCx work as a car based GPS system? I'd like to kill two birds with one stone if possible. Do I just need to load some sort of detailed street maps and how accurate is it?


screen is too small, unless you are a co-pilot navigator. and destination input is not as easy, if not already set up. and you will need to load a City Navigator mapset. and there are no voice prompts for turns (but there is an 'alarm' I think)... there is no good all-in-one unit, but for what it was designed for the VHCx is a great GPSr


----------



## darkclouds (Mar 31, 2005)

BigBlue said:


> How does the eTrex Vista HCx work as a car based GPS system? I'd like to kill two birds with one stone if possible. Do I just need to load some sort of detailed street maps and how accurate is it?


I've been using the HCx for the last couple of months. Got it from Geoman, great service by the way. The unit isn't that hard to use for street nav., especially after you're used to reading it. There's an audible beep that let's you know a turn is coming up. There's also a couple of views you can choose while driving. You do have to get a map software from Garmin. All that being said, it's no where as easy as having a true street nav like tom tom that has voice and larger touch screen. But, it does get you to your destination and back home, off and on the trail. 
Now, if only I can stop eyeing the Edge 705. So much to buy so little money!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

darkclouds said:


> I've been using the HCx for the last couple of months. Got it from Geoman, great service by the way. The unit isn't that hard to use for street nav., especially after you're used to reading it. There's an audible beep that let's you know a turn is coming up. There's also a couple of views you can choose while driving. You do have to get a map software from Garmin. All that being said, it's no where as easy as having a true street nav like tom tom that has voice and larger touch screen. But, it does get you to your destination and back home, off and on the trail.
> Now, if only I can stop eyeing the Edge 705. So much to buy so little money!


Haha! Good report and thanks!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> With the current $75 rebate, the Edge 305 comes in at about $160 (Edge 305 + HR OR CAD)... The bundle (HR+CAD) nets out at $192. This is pretty cheap. Refurbs are selling for more (no rebate). The rebate expires at the end of November. I don't think we are going to see much of a price drop beyond what you can get one for now.


where/how do you get the rebate? I just got a gift certificate to Amazon- they've got a 305 for $273. If I can apply a rebate on that I'm pressing the button!
thanks,
~F


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

finger51 said:


> where/how do you get the rebate? I just got a gift certificate to Amazon- they've got a 305 for $273. If I can apply a rebate on that I'm pressing the button!
> thanks,
> ~F


I know where you can get it cheaper and we'll give you the rebate form!



Since you already have the gift certificate, send me an email and I will send you the rebate form. [email protected]

I'm happy to help!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

finger51 said:


> where/how do you get the rebate? I just got a gift certificate to Amazon- they've got a 305 for $273. If I can apply a rebate on that I'm pressing the button!
> thanks,
> ~F


Geoman has the basic bundles at $235.00! Check his site first.


----------



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

I lost my Edge 305 during a race this past weekend and need to replace it. I'd rather give the business to a fellow MTBRer than somewhere else...you ship to Canada? Is the rebate still available and applicable to a customer north of the border?



GEOMAN said:


> I know where you can get it cheaper and we'll give you the rebate form!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thank you! That is much appreciated!

We'll ship to Canada for $8 and, yes, the rebate is good through 11/30/2007 for both US and Canada.

Look forward to serving you.


----------



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

Holy response time, Batman!

If I place the order through your website, how does the rebate work? The basic package shows $235 - is the rebate a manufaterer to customer rebate and where do I get the coupon?

Ready to order over here...can't live without my electronics.



GEOMAN said:


> Thank you! That is much appreciated!
> 
> We'll ship to Canada for $8 and, yes, the rebate is good through 11/30/2007 for both US and Canada.
> 
> Look forward to serving you.


----------



## ayrton (May 27, 2004)

*Locating "Trail Head"*

I plan on getting either an Edge 305 or Vista HCx from Geoman. After reading the posts on this thread, I'm leaning toward the Vista. I like to ride new areas that I'm not familiar with. I also plan to download trail route from the Net to load in my GPS.

Would both of these units be able to locate the "Trail Head"??? In some areas that is a problem for me. 

Your input welcome.

Thanks,
ayrton


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

ayrton said:


> I plan on getting either an Edge 305 or Vista HCx from Geoman. After reading the posts on this thread, I'm leaning toward the Vista. I like to ride new areas that I'm not familiar with. I also plan to download trail route from the Net to load in my GPS.
> 
> Would both of these units be able to locate the "Trail Head"??? In some areas that is a problem for me.
> 
> ...


Yes and no. Remember that the Edge has no reference points other than what you might load into it. If you had the trailhead marked before you rode or you were heading back to the trailhead and had logged it on your ride - earlier, the Edge would work. But, the Vista HCx will show it to you on a map (along with other features). That being said, I use the Edge 90% of the time because I know my local trails.

Here's a pic of the "best of all worlds"...

Thanks for the support!


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been using the Vista Cx all year. Lots of fun. I'd like to get the hcx though, as the Cx doesn't always get a signal when you're moving fast.

With topo maps loaded in, it's great for recon work, finding new lines.

I'm a map geek though, so I really like playing with the mapping features. After trying lots of different software packages (Memory Map, Ozi, MapSource, AutoDesk, etc), I've come to the conclusion that they all suck and that Google Earth is the probably the coolest software ever invented.

I've been saving the tracks to the data card, and loading them into Google Earth/Google Maps. With cross-referenced times on your camera, you get the ultimate tool to make all your desk jockey buddies jealous.

Like this.... http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...122.536182&spn=0.021429,0.05785&t=h&z=14&om=1


----------



## ayrton (May 27, 2004)

JohnnySmoke said:


> I've been using the Vista Cx all year. Lots of fun. I'd like to get the hcx though, as the Cx doesn't always get a signal when you're moving fast.
> 
> With topo maps loaded in, it's great for recon work, finding new lines.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. Very impressive amount of data on Google Earth!

There is a bunch of beautiful country up there. Hope I can make it up sometime.

We will be doing the Alaska cruise in May 08. Will wave as we go by!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Love my HCx. The mapping doesn't just tell me where I am, it also shows where I'm going. I think that's the best part of a mapping unit. I often ride alone and like to experiment on new trails. I can view the track on Mapsource, add waypoints, develop routes and dump them on the Etrex for future rides.

It's a tight package....here is my setup:


----------



## ayrton (May 27, 2004)

Hawseman: Thanks for your input.

Impressive setup/GPS mount. :thumbsup: 

I will probably order my HCx on Monday.

Happy Turkey Day all!

ayrton


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hawseman said:


> Love my HCx. The mapping doesn't just tell me where I am, it also shows where I'm going. I think that's the best part of a mapping unit. I often ride alone and like to experiment on new trails. I can view the track on Mapsource, add waypoints, develop routes and dump them on the Etrex for future rides.
> 
> It's a tight package....here is my setup:


Hey!

Cool idea!


----------



## petercarm (Nov 5, 2007)

For navigation and maps I have had great success using a Windows Mobile device with Memopry Map. I have a couple of set ups:

The basic setup is a Treo 750v with a Globalsat BT-338 Sirfstar III bluetooth GPS. This works really well and the screen is great in sunlight, but the size of the screen is limited. The GPS hangs on to a signal under tree cover/canyons etc. It takes a lot to get the signal to dropout on the BT338 and the battery life is 17 hours, easy. 

The more advanced setup is an HTC Advantage 7500 which has a built-in Sirfstar III GPS and a 5 inch screen. The screen isn't transflective like the Treo. Used it today. Got lost. Looked at the map and got myself home.

Mostly I'm keeping these devices in my pack until I need to refer to them. I hate clutter on the bars, but I appreciate this limits me to taking the time out to refer to the device.

Basically I think the Garmins are over-priced garbage relying on premium pricing dating back to when GPS was a cutting edge technology. It is commodity tech now and these devices haven't moved on.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

I think it comes down to navigate or document...

If you want to actually navigate, then a unit with mapping functions is likely what you want.
If you want to document your adventure (for training, record keeping or just interest) then the edge has the "edge"

I have an edge as I never really go somewhere that I do not have a map for (and a map works for me in finding my way around (I can always pull up my coords if I really need to). I want to record my climbs, distance and see how I am doing against previous attempts at the same ride/course. I use the Ascent software for the Mac (which totally rocks) and get my track mapped out with elevation profiles and can export easily to google earth.

I would not recommend the edge as a mapping device (like to make on the trail route decisions based only on data it has on board). Sure you can build and load a course but usually the best way to do a course is to ride it once and race yourself vice build it manually. Without being able to load maps its navigation capabilities are very limited (maybe to back tracking and to seeing where a way point or starting point is relative to current location).

That said the edge works great for me.

Overall I like garmin products and I think either the vista or the edge is a great tool (and fun too.

BTW, a comment on the up coming edge. I have not seen the size but one of the issues that prevents the edge from being a better mapping decive (IMHO) is the screen size, so even though the next version is color it still maybe limited but screen size.

I would love to see a device with the training aspects of the edge (along with VAM of the current lap), and the mapping capability of the desktop google maps. I suspect it is 1 - 3 years out but once we are there one should have a enough on board data to show profile ahead, 3D views of the up coming terrain and estimates in what kind of climbing remains and time (given current speed/ascent rate) to a point ahead (like if I go this wat about how long until I get out/back (can I finish this before sundown kind of thing). Heck why not software that has the trails and could build a route with data on how long one wants the ride, how hard, how new (trails not ridden), etc. We have the data now we simply need the device.

Happy Thanksgiving.
Geoff


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey!
> 
> Cool idea!


Thanks, it works well. That's the Garmin windowed belt holster case (bout $13 US). The belt loop tucks into a LizardSkin Ball Frog (under the older neoprene froggie)....the added Velcro strap keeps the holster closed and also provides added stability. I like the way it sits almost vertical, which helps when the electronic compass kicks in. I ride some tight singletrack and was worried about the LCD screen getting scratched or cracked by low branches or flippin' an endo. This option provides some screen protection....rarely, glare can become an issue, though.

The unit stays strong, but has some give if hit.....crashing is one thing I'm good at.  The big negative of this mounting option is using the joy stick. The case crowds an already awkward control.

@ayrton

NP....have fun with your new unit. I'm loving the mapping I'm doing with MapSource, Google Earth and USAPhotoMaps - a good proggie to import your tracks to a raster based, topo.


----------



## ayrton (May 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

Wanted to say "thanks" to Geoman for the quick turnaround on my Vista HCx and to the forum members for their advice on this matter. Your help is appreciated.

We are up and running. er, biking.

ayrton


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

ayrton said:


> Wanted to say "thanks" to Geoman for the quick turnaround on my Vista HCx and to the forum members for their advice on this matter. Your help is appreciated.
> 
> We are up and running. er, biking.
> 
> ayrton


Excellent!!!

Thanks!


----------



## john bono (Sep 7, 2007)

bmadau said:


> Personally, I'd go with five or six AA's, in a batter holder setup from Radio Shack and a 5v regulator, all for under $20, and would last a very long time. I want to build one, as well as a solar setup, just because they are cool but I don't have need for it just yet. I go a while between chargings on my Edge, haven't been riding too much lately . Only about 5 to 10 hrs a week so I charge it once every week to once in two weeks.
> 
> BM


You don't need to go to all that trouble. Go to CVS and get one of the energizer cell charger thingies with a usb cable. A 305 unlit will run for about 10 hrs continuously on its internal battery. With a supplemental pair of AAs, that number has to be closer to 30+. The only issue is mounting the thing.


----------

